# S2342 vs 31237



## ammontagano (Sep 9, 2009)

During post-op for 30520 (90 days), does anybody bill out either S2342 (commercial carriers) or 31237 (Medicare) with modifier 58?  

If you have rec'd reimbursement on S2342, what amts and from what carriers are you receiving.  We have to add this code to our master list.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Sep 10, 2009)

What exactly are you billing out 31237 for.. is it for the Debridements after sinus surgery. is this being perfomed in the OR? -58 is return to OR during post op period. 
are your MD's performing this in the office -79? a little more detail would help


----------



## Alpine1 (Oct 1, 2010)

*alpine1*

We are using S2342 with a 79 modifier as well as the bilateral modifiers of LT RT 
Our reimbursement $120.00.


----------



## JPOMERLEAU (Oct 1, 2010)

One of our payers has been changing our 31237s to S2342s.  This is incorrect, the 31237 is the correct code for PO sinus debridement.  We are in the process of working with our local academy to get this edit fixed.  BCBS had tried doing this about 10 years and lost.


----------

